# Safe to use in hamster cage or no?



## mousemice (Oct 25, 2017)

I wanted to build a second floor for my hamster, i know pine wood shavings are bad, but what about making a second floor with pine wood? like.. creating a platform of solid pine wood? would that be bad? what if i covered the surface of the wood with pieces of cardboard? help. plz


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

mousemice said:


> I wanted to build a second floor for my hamster, i know pine wood shavings are bad, but what about making a second floor with pine wood? like.. creating a platform of solid pine wood? would that be bad? what if i covered the surface of the wood with pieces of cardboard? help. plz


I've just been doing some googling and the info in this is mixed. Some say no because pine wood is a soft wood and if your hamster chews it, it could splinter and hurt your hamster, also apparently it lets off some sort chemical which is bad for your hamsters breathing when wet. 
Some say that for as long as you make sure it is untreated wood and you seal it with something (like plastikote) then it's fine.


----------



## mousemice (Oct 25, 2017)

hmmm... but dont rodents live near pine trees ? its weird that a wood would be toxic to them, i get it if its like... in wood shavings and stuff because of the strong smell and dust, but if its compact wood i dont see why it would be so toxic.. it just seems odd, what if i covered the wood with corrugated plastic sheets? x___x i guess ill have to do the second floor with popsickle sticks e___e xD BUT people use popsickle sticks, yet if bitten im sure they would splinter..


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm no expert but i would imagine pine kiln dried & untreated with preservatives etc. should be fine, fresh pine (as in just cut) can be bad because of the sap but I have used kiln dried pine for our birds and hamster and Lisa the hamster lived to almost 3. Willow is a nice wood for them too, if you can get a couple of lengths stick one in the garden, they are crazy easy to grow (they will suck the water from your soil and grow like a crazy weed though) we have one must have 12 15 foot branches on it and it was a stick a year ago LOL


----------



## mousemice (Oct 25, 2017)

i can buy pine wood used for roof construction, will that be safe? this type
safe? D:


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Not sure, if its for roofing it may be waterproofed, ask if it has had any chemical treatment to be sure, any decent wood shop will know. Don't buy that stuff that is a funny colour, usually fencing wood, it will stink of chemicals though so easy to spot.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

mousemice said:


> hmmm... but dont rodents live near pine trees ? its weird that a wood would be toxic to them, i get it if its like... in wood shavings and stuff because of the strong smell and dust, but if its compact wood i dont see why it would be so toxic.. it just seems odd, what if i covered the wood with corrugated plastic sheets? x___x i guess ill have to do the second floor with popsickle sticks e___e xD BUT people use popsickle sticks, yet if bitten im sure they would splinter..


I have no idea, it's just what I read, your logic makes sense to me though re the wood shavings and compact wood. Rather then corrugated plastic, I'd use this stuff:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plastikote...8946&sr=8-4&keywords=plasti-kote+enamel+paint
I've used this on my hamsters wooden shelves and it makes the shelves easy clean and it's safe.

As @steveshanks said for as long as you use kiln dried pine and it's not treated with any chemicals you should be fine, plus coat it with the plasti-kote and then urine and water won't soak in, thus making it very safe.


----------



## mousemice (Oct 25, 2017)

what is that product exactly? i live in south america and they dont sell that here thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Pine and any other softwood timber is fine to use. Many people do coat the wood, but that's more from a urine over time making it smelly pov than an inherent wood one.


----------

